# Where To Install Aux. Switches



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

Where Do you guys that have auxiliary switches on a 2007-2009 Dodge Ram 2500 install them. I want it to be clean looking(no wires, glue, tape, or gum showing)

I though about installing them in the black panel where the exhaust brake switch is located but can figure out how to remove it?

Any suggestions?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

on my 07 there was a small panel that pops out. there is only room for 1 toogle but it worked great for me. its under the light switch on the left side.


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks I will have to look at it tomorrow when I get to the office. i dont think there is a panel there on mine. (2009)


----------



## WE DO SNOW (Sep 23, 2009)

If yours has the power adj. pedals,try there, that is where I installed mine, works fine.


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

WE DO SNOW;855491 said:


> If yours has the power adj. pedals,try there, that is where I installed mine, works fine.


Yes it does have the power adjust pedals.

On all of my chevy's we have the Aux light switches up on the ceiling console where the factory aux light switch is at and when we wired in more lights that I wanted on another circuit we installed another switch next to the factory one.

I cant do that on the dodge due to the way the back of that panel is. so I was thinking of putting it in the same panel as the exhaust brake switch and low tire pressure switch.
However I can not figure out how to get to the back side of that panel, and it doesnt seem to want to pop out of there from the front. I tried taking the panel out below that(cup holders that drop down) and still couldnt gain access to the panel above it.

Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## timboy (Oct 8, 2008)

ExecutiveLawns;856930 said:


> I was thinking of putting it in the same panel as the exhaust brake switch and low tire pressure switch.
> However I can not figure out how to get to the back side of that panel, and it doesnt seem to want to pop out of there from the front. I tried taking the panel out below that(cup holders that drop down) and still couldnt gain access to the panel above it.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!!


I have mounted switches in that panel before and my fading memory thinks that the whole surrounding trim panel has to come of to do it.


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

this is my 07 2500 and the switch's i put in i


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I actually just installed two switches into the Exhaust brake trim panel on a 4500. That smaller panel is screwed in from the back of the larger trim panel. It is very easy to access. That large trim panel just pops out, there aren't any screws. I usually start at the top, above the radio. I will try to find some pictures.


----------



## DBuilders (Nov 3, 2005)

Do you have any pictures on how you removed the panel to install extra switches? I know this is an old thread, but if you can help it would be great.

Thanks


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

You have to remove the entire cup holder floor area and work towards the dash. Here is mine after the Snow ex salter install.


----------



## condo plow (Nov 6, 2012)

2000 dodge ram 2500 the radio is a custom install for the switches i took the cover of my dash cup holder put a 100 amp fuse box behind it..i bought a replacement cup holder on my seat compartment


----------

